# Detroit EMS



## JCEMTB (Apr 25, 2010)

Just curious as how one would go about applying for Detroit EMS and what the process is. Anyone out there who has worked/works for them and could shoot me some info that'd be great, thanks!


----------



## MMiz (Apr 25, 2010)

You may want to check out:

http://www.dfdems.com/
http://www.ghettomedic.com/

Lots of Detroit medics on both sites.


----------



## FLEMTP (Apr 25, 2010)

Detroit is a *VERY* financially troubled city at the current time. I would be surprised if they were hiring anyone at all currently.. in fact, they may be in the middle of considering or actually implementing layoffs. 


The advice I would give you is if you are wanting some urban EMS transport experience, look into private EMS providers that cover any part of the Detroit EMS 911 system, or which ever private EMS provider is currently doing 911 in the cities of highland park and hamtramck.... both are in the middle of Detroit and have no shortage of "interesting" call experience just waiting to be had.

If it is not too far of a drive or distance is not an issue, consider going to Genesee County and working for one of the providers up there. They have very similar demographics as far as unemployment, violent crime per capita, etc. and will also give you some excellent call experiences there. StatEMS I believe is one of the larger services in town up there and always seemed to be doing well when I worked in that area.

Just so you know my basis for my information, I've worked in the Detroit 911 system for a private EMS provider for just over a year, and I worked approximately a year and a half in the Genesee County 911 system, which includes the City of Flint.


I hope this information helps you! If you need any further information feel free to PM me and I can try and put you in touch with any contacts I might still have in either Detroit, or Flint who still are active in EMS.


----------



## ZVNEMT (Apr 25, 2010)

i applied a few years ago, they kept dangling the job in front of me, but then kept sending me back and forth to their clinic, back to my Dr, started getting expensive for me on top of missing work so i turned it down.

you apply online, they will send you a civil service exam date in the mail. show up at the coleman young building for your test date. a few weeks later they should send you your results along with a physical agility exam and interview date to be taken at their academy down on warren. its a simple obstacle course to be navigated in under 5 minutes with weights and a cpr test ( just keep enough pressure on their gauge, its an endurance test and not so much a proper cpr test). then they interview the candidates one at a time. after that you will be asked to go to their clinic downtown for a physical exam/ drug screening. if you make it that far, the job is yours assuming you pass the screening. ( this is where i discovered that my liver enzymes are out of whack and started getting jerked around). Next is the academy, I did't get this far, but i understand that they just reprogram your EMT-B for the detroit way. you start at $12/hour at the academy, which i think is 6 months. after the academy you hit the road as a probationary emt. after this, you get your badge and a raise. after this you will get laid off....


----------



## MrBrown (Apr 25, 2010)

Isin't Detroit EMS run by Detroit Fire?

One of my guys used to work Motown, like Highland Park/Blood Alley and he has some serious stories.

I only made it to Nine Mile.


----------



## FLEMTP (Apr 26, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> Isin't Detroit EMS run by Detroit Fire?
> 
> One of my guys used to work Motown, like Highland Park/Blood Alley and he has some serious stories.
> 
> I only made it to Nine Mile.




Yes, EMS in the city is handled by DFD- EMS division. You dont need to be fire certified, but you hire in as an EMT and "promote" up to paramedic.. unless they've changed things recently. 

Highland Park and Hamtramck are completely separate cities within Detroit, HFD does some EMS when they feel like it, but they are BLS and 80-90% of the time give it to a private service they have a contract with. HPFD does NO medicals, and their EMS is contracted out to a private service also.

You certainly get some good experience there.. but id go to the shooting range and brush up a bit before your first day on the rig there :blush:


----------



## JCEMTB (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks for all input everyone, lots of good info!


----------

